# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tăng tốc game với SpeederXP

## bevoll

SpeederXP là một phần mềm tăng tốc game đối với các máy chạy chậm. Các bạn có thể kiếm phần mềm này trên mạng. Chương trình hoạt động kiểu OverClock nên ít nhiều không khỏi gây ra tác hại. Nhưng máy bạn nào chậm có thể sử dụng ở mức vừa phải để cải thiện tốc độ. Mọi ý kiến xin liên hệ chúng tôi. Chúc các bạn vui vẻ.

----------

